# Spiele: Die besten PC-Spiele - Was PC-Spieler nicht verpassen dürfen (Stand: Mai 2015)



## Matthias Dammes (10. Mai 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spiele: Die besten PC-Spiele - Was PC-Spieler nicht verpassen dürfen (Stand: Mai 2015)* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Spiele: Die besten PC-Spiele - Was PC-Spieler nicht verpassen dürfen (Stand: Mai 2015)


----------



## USA911 (10. Mai 2015)

Matthias da passt was nicht: Bioshock-Infinite - Genre:*Ego-Shooter *-> "...Das grandiose Erlebnis wird nur von *biederen Standard-Shooter-Elementen* getrübt."
Aber ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht in was für ein Genre ich es schieben würde...


----------



## Troublemaker343 (10. Mai 2015)

Hmm.. also was mir hier noch fehlt ist sowas wie Skyrim oder Fallour oderso, also Open-World-Rollenspiele 
Und bald kommt ja the witcher und macht de beiden wahrscheinlich eh platt xD


----------



## OutsiderXE (10. Mai 2015)

Interessant ist dass hier kaum Fortsetzungen sind.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Mai 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Matthias da passt was nicht: Bioshock-Infinite - Genre:*Ego-Shooter *-> "...Das grandiose Erlebnis wird nur von *biederen Standard-Shooter-Elementen* getrübt."
> Aber ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht in was für ein Genre ich es schieben würde...



Es ist ein Shooter in der Ego-Perspektive, also ist "Genre: Ego-Shooter" völlig korrekt.
Ob diese Elemente spielerisch gut umgesetzt wurden, spielt dabei ja keine Rolle.

Ich persönlich fand das Gameplay in Bioshock Infinite übrigens nicht so schlecht, wie viele immer sagen.
An manchen Stellen hätte ich mir vielleicht ein Deckungssystem gewünscht, aber sonst war es völlig in Ordnung.
Die Story steht in dem Spiel eh im Vordergrund.


----------



## golani79 (10. Mai 2015)

Irgendwie trotzdem ein wenig gegensätzlich der Satz bei Bioshock oder?
Wenns ein Deckungssystem gäbe, könnte man dann ja auch sagen, das pure Shootererlebnis wird durch lame Deckungseinlagen getrübt.

Darf ich kurz fragen, was für dich "biedere Standard Shooter Elemente" in einem Egoshooter sind?
Weil ein Egoshooter ist halt mal hauptsächlich ein Egoshooter.

*verwirrtbin* ^^


----------



## HelmutBauer (10. Mai 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es ist ein Shooter in der Ego-Perspektive, also ist "Genre: Ego-Shooter" völlig korrekt.
> Ob diese Elemente spielerisch gut umgesetzt wurden, spielt dabei ja keine Rolle.
> 
> Ich persönlich fand das Gameplay in Bioshock Infinite übrigens nicht so schlecht, wie viele immer sagen.
> ...




Bin jetzt auch etwas verwirrt... wenn es keine Rolle spielt, wie die Kernelemente eines Ego-Shooters spielerisch umgesetzt wurden, was genau ist dann bei einem Ego-Shooter wichtig?


----------



## MichaelG (10. Mai 2015)

Naja was mich an Infinite stört ist daß man die Schlauchoptik nur ungenügnd kaschiert hat und es leider kein wirklches Open World bietet. Und mir fehlt etwas nebenbei.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Mai 2015)

HelmutBauer schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch etwas verwirrt... wenn es keine Rolle spielt, wie die Kernelemente eines Ego-Shooters spielerisch umgesetzt wurden, was genau ist dann bei einem Ego-Shooter wichtig?



dann nenns halt story-shooter.
spielt doch keine rolle.

wie matthias sagt: der fokus liegt ganz klar auf der story, nicht auf dem (shooter-) gameplay. 
wer damit nichts anfangen kann, soll die finger von bioshock inifinite lassen.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Mai 2015)

Wer Bioshock 1/2 gespielt hat sollte von der Storyfokussierung bei Infinite nicht überrascht sein. Die fand ich sogar gut. Nur der Shooterpart war nicht perfekt, aber immer noch gut.


----------



## Malifurion (10. Mai 2015)

Battlefield, ehrlich? Das soll wohl nen Witz sein. Auf diese Liste sollten ganz andere Kaliber stehen...pff


----------



## MichaelG (10. Mai 2015)

Ging mir auch gerade so durch den Kopf. Bei der Breite an Angeboten würde ich BF4 nicht unbedingt in die Rubrik der Most Wanted mit aufnehmen.


----------



## Dampfplauderer (10. Mai 2015)

Mit der Bioshock-Serie werd ich irgendwie nicht warm. Die Welt ist klasse, das Design stimmig..und dann versauen sies mit den grottigen FPS parts.


----------



## DerGepard (10. Mai 2015)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Battlefield, ehrlich? Das soll wohl nen Witz sein. Auf diese Liste sollten ganz andere Kaliber stehen...pff



Nun, ganz zu Unrecht ist es nicht in der Liste. Seit DICE L.A. den Support für BF4 übernommen hat, wurden viele, sehr viele Technische Probleme behoben und man hat im großen und ganzen sich auch gut der Balance angenommen. Der Launch von BF4 war katastrophal, dass will keiner bestreiten, aber jetzt läuft es, sogar sehr gut. Es gibt zwar immer noch einige Sachen die man noch abzuarbeiten hat, dass muss man auch zugeben. Im großen und ganzen ist der Status Quo immer noch ein sehr gutes Spiel, nach BF Maßstäben aber auch nur "gut" 

Und in gewisser Weise gibt es bisher keine wirklich Konkurrenz. Im Shooter-Genre zwar en Mass, in der Kombination Arcade-Shooter + Fahrzeuge + Militärszenario + Zerstörung + Große Karten gibt es nichts. Mit Arma geht es in richtung Simulation, mit CoD bewegt man sich auf kleinen Maps. Bei CS wiegt der Taktikanspruch schwerer, mit Titanfall fehlst wieder an Zerstörung und Balance. 

Einen Blick ist BF4 alle mal wert, und gerade jetzt bekommt man es immer öfters auch mal unter 40€ für die Premiumvariante.


----------



## belakor602 (10. Mai 2015)

CSGO könnte man locker noch mit aufnehmen in dem Bereich Taktik-Shooter, ist einfach das beste auf dem Markt und ein zeitloses Spiel. Ich will wetten dass CSGO in wievielen Versionen auch immer eines der ersten wirklich zeitlosen Spiele wird, also es wird nie sterben und sich auch nicht groß verändern.


----------



## TheSinner (10. Mai 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> CSGO könnte man locker noch mit aufnehmen in dem Bereich Taktik-Shooter, ist einfach das beste auf dem Markt und ein zeitloses Spiel. Ich will wetten dass CSGO in wievielen Versionen auch immer eines der ersten wirklich zeitlosen Spiele wird, also es wird nie sterben und sich auch nicht groß verändern.




Da halte ich sehr gerne gegen da sich im Verlauf der Zeit vermutlich weit mehr verändern wird als nur die Eingabemöglichkeiten für Benutzer, vermutlich werden wir noch zu unseren Lebzeiten ganz andere Arten und Weisen des Entertainmentkonsums erleben (fiktive Sinneseindrücke wären soetwas beispielsweise). So populär CS:GO sein mag, in zwanzig Jahren wird sich soviel verändert haben dass wir vermutlich Mühe haben werden uns an den Titel zu erinnern, die Zeiten eines Tetris sind vorüber, allein schon durch die Diversifizierung von Computersystemen und -spielen.


----------



## Emke (10. Mai 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> CSGO könnte man locker noch mit aufnehmen in dem Bereich Taktik-Shooter, ist einfach das beste auf dem Markt und ein zeitloses Spiel.


Dann wäre aber Arma 3 besser für diesen Bereich geeignet


----------



## Orzhov (10. Mai 2015)

Persönlich vermisse ich Cities: Skylines auf dieser Liste.


----------



## belakor602 (10. Mai 2015)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Da halte ich sehr gerne gegen da sich im Verlauf der Zeit vermutlich weit mehr verändern wird als nur die Eingabemöglichkeiten für Benutzer, vermutlich werden wir noch zu unseren Lebzeiten ganz andere Arten und Weisen des Entertainmentkonsums erleben (fiktive Sinneseindrücke wären soetwas beispielsweise). So populär CS:GO sein mag, in zwanzig Jahren wird sich soviel verändert haben dass wir vermutlich Mühe haben werden uns an den Titel zu erinnern, die Zeiten eines Tetris sind vorüber, allein schon durch die Diversifizierung von Computersystemen und -spielen.



Hmm möglich. Und selbst wenn glaube ich wird es trotzdem einen 5v5 T vs CT Taktikshooter geben nur halt in VR. CS kam 1999 raus und es is immer noch beliebt und steight immer mehr an Beliebtheit. Ich werd das Spiel auch nicht satt, es wird nicht alt oder langweillig. Das Spielprinzip ist einfach zeitlos. Vielleicht wird es unterschiedliche Eingabemöglichkeiten geben aber ich glaube das Spielprinzip wird lange noch überdauern, wenn nicht sogar zu einem zeitlosen "Sport" werden ala Fussbal/Baseball/Basketball.


----------



## belakor602 (10. Mai 2015)

Emke schrieb:


> Dann wäre aber Arma 3 besser für diesen Bereich geeignet



Beide brauchen Taktik sind aber komplett unterschiedliche Spiele. Ich würde ARMA eher in den Bereich Simulation-Shooter einbeziehen.


----------



## Aenimus (10. Mai 2015)

BF4 raus, dafür S.T.A.L.K.E.R. shadow of chernobyl rein!


----------



## MichaelG (10. Mai 2015)

Jepp. Stalker ist ein Must play in meinen Augen. Vor allen Dingen mit 7 Enden wo 1 davon sogar wieder aus dem Reaktor herausgeführt hat.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (11. Mai 2015)

Déjà-vu! "Der Einkaufsführer", die Online-Zusammenfassung für alle Papier-Allergiker^^ bitte nicht böse werden, liebe Jungs und Mädels der PC Games, ihr seid natürlich immer noch die Besten, aber: bewahrt euch doch bitte das eine oder andere Argument für den Kauf der Print-Ausgabe... je mehr der Webseiten-Inhalt sich dem Magazin-Inhalt angleicht (manche Tests sind mittlerweile ja leider auch im Heft und online nahezu identisch), desto mehr muss man sich fragen, wozu man noch Geld für das Heft ausgeben soll... was kommt als nächstes, "Rossis Rumpelkammer - Newsletter"  ?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Mai 2015)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> (manche Tests sind mittlerweile ja leider auch im Heft und online nahezu identisch)



Warum sollten wir auch zwei unterschiedliche Tests zum gleichen Spiel vom gleichen Tester schreiben?
Das wäre alles andere als effektiv und eine Verschwendung wertvoller Ressourcen.

Und du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass der Einkaufsführer ein Verkaufsargument für das Heft ist?


----------



## Meisterhobbit (11. Mai 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Warum sollten wir auch zwei unterschiedliche Tests zum gleichen Spiel vom gleichen Tester schreiben?
> Das wäre alles andere als effektiv und eine Verschwendung wertvoller Ressourcen.
> 
> Und du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass der Einkaufsführer ein Verkaufsargument für das Heft ist?


Genau das tut ihr aber doch, zumindest was den jeweiligen Wortlaut betrifft (darum ging es mir hier hauptsächlich, tut mir leid, das habe ich oben wirklich nicht deutlich genug ausgedrückt). Nehmen wir als aktuelles Beispiel mal die Tests zu Pillars of Eternity: da sind in beiden Versionen natürlich die Kernaussagen, Pros und Contras und die finale Wertung alle soweit gleich. Und soweit muss das selbstverständlich auch so sein, weil alles andere auf der einen oder anderen Seite ansonsten nicht mehr ehrlich oder nicht mehr vollständig wäre. Aber beide Tests sind doch recht unterschiedlich formuliert... sodass eben unter Umständen auch noch Wochen nach dem Online-Test ein Blick in den Heft-Test lohnen kann. Wieder zum Beispiel zurück: da ist das Layout jeweils recht unterschiedlich, manches ist hier etwas übersichtlicher, manches andere dafür dort etwas ausführlicher... im Heft gibt es oft mehr Kästen zu verwandten Themen oder bestimmten Details im Spiel, online ist dafür in der Regel der Fließtext etwas länger und so weiter.
Wieder: die Kernaussagen der Tests sind jeweils ungefähr die selben (und müssen es ja auch sein!), aber die Form ist unterschiedlich... wenn allerdings ein Test online Wort für Wort identisch ist mit dem im Heft, macht es keinen Sinn, beide zu lesen. Oder genauer gesagt, es macht keinen Sinn auf das Heft zu warten, weil in aller Regel ja der Online-Test vor dem Heft-Test erscheint.
Um das selbe ging es mir eben auch hier beim "Einkaufsführer". Zugegeben, diesen per se als Verkaufsargument zu bezeichnen, war womöglich etwas hoch gegriffen, aber er ist eben doch ein integraler Bestandteil des Hefts (und ein ziemlich gelungener meiner Meinung nach... wann immer ich Lust auf ein neues Spiel, aber keine genaue Idee dazu habe, blättere ich den durch und suche gewissermaßen nach Inspiration^^). Ich will natürlich nicht sagen, dass ihr eine solche "Marktübersicht" den Online-Usern vorenthalten sollt, die nicht für das Heft bezahlen, das wäre ja auch nicht fair. Aber formuliert das ganze doch bitte zumindest etwas um, sodass beides von Zeit zu Zeit einen Blick wert ist... bisher ist es 1 zu 1 der selbe Wortlaut, das selbe Layout wie im Heft, sodass beides zu lesen wenig Sinn macht.
Sollte das hier schlicht ein Fall von "der Tag hat nicht genügend Stunden" sein, wäre das zwar schade, aber ich hätte durchaus Verständnis dafür. Aber unterm Strich bleib ich dabei: haltet doch bitte Heft- und Online-Content zumindest etwas unterschiedlich (die Form, nicht den Inhalt  )... denn da, wo beide identisch sind, stiehlt die Website dem Heft unweigerlich die Show.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Mai 2015)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Aber beide Tests sind doch recht unterschiedlich formuliert... sodass eben unter Umständen auch noch Wochen nach dem Online-Test ein Blick in den Heft-Test lohnen kann. Wieder zum Beispiel zurück: da ist das Layout jeweils recht unterschiedlich, manches ist hier etwas übersichtlicher, manches andere dafür dort etwas ausführlicher... im Heft gibt es oft mehr Kästen zu verwandten Themen oder bestimmten Details im Spiel, online ist dafür in der Regel der Fließtext etwas länger und so weiter.



Das passiert, wenn ein Test zu erst für Online entsteht und dann ins Heft übernommen wird.
Da muss dann in der Regel gekürzt, angepasst und umformuliert werden, damit alles in die Beschränkungen des Hefts passt.
Wort für Wort identisch gehen Tests online, wenn diese zu erst für das Heft entstanden sind, weil Online zum Beispiel ein längeres Embargo gilt.
Dann werden die fürs Heft produzierten Artikel in der Regel einfach so für Online übernommen. Manchmal macht der Autor noch Ergänzungen.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (11. Mai 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wort für Wort identisch gehen Tests online, wenn diese zu erst für das Heft entstanden sind, weil Online zum Beispiel ein längeres Embargo gilt.
> Dann werden die fürs Heft produzierten Artikel in der Regel einfach so für Online übernommen. Manchmal macht der Autor noch Ergänzungen.


Sowas dachte ich mir schon und das ist natürlich dann auch vollkommen legitim. Aber das erklärt noch nicht die Wort für Wort-Übernahme für "die besten PC-Spiele"  Die Infos hier sind in aller Regel ja schon eine Weile verfügbar, da könnte man also durchaus ein wenig Variation rein bringen, damit nicht täglich das Murmeltier grüßt^^.
Aber gut, vielleicht zähle ich hier auch grade einfach nur Erbsen, und eure Zeit ist woanders wertvoller einzusetzen. Dann bleibt dabei, vergiss was ich gesagt habe und macht weiter wie bisher, denn ihr leistet fantastische Arbeit!


----------



## Buttonsmasher (14. September 2015)

Project Cars muss ich mir noch holen. Warte erst einmal noch bissel ab damit es günstiger wird.


----------



## nerox (6. Februar 2016)

Haltet Ihr diese Seite eigentlich aktuell? Oder bedeutet das "Nicht-Aktualisieren", dass Eurer Meinung nach bisher keine besseren Spiele erschienen sind? Würde mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Februar 2016)

nerox schrieb:


> Haltet Ihr diese Seite eigentlich aktuell? Oder bedeutet das "Nicht-Aktualisieren", dass Eurer Meinung nach bisher keine besseren Spiele erschienen sind? Würde mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen



Hier ist eine Aktualisierung tatsächlich längst überfällig.
Ich habe sogar vor kurzem erst eine wesentlich neuere Version des Artikels gesehen.
Allerdings ist die offenbar bisher nicht live geschaltet.
Da mit XCOM 2 jetzt ja ein weiterer neuer Kandidat für die Liste da ist, werd ich mir das Montag nochmal anschauen.


----------



## nerox (6. Februar 2016)

@ MatthiasDammes
Vielen Dank für die prompte Antwort, dieses Angebot und die kommende Aktualisierung! 

Es ist sicherlich alles andere als leicht, sich für die einzelnen Genres derart genau festzulegen. Umso mehr weiß ich diese Vorauswahl zu schätzen! Leider habe ich nicht mehr annähernd genug Zeit dafür, mir einen eigenen Überblick über die inzwischen scheinbar schier überbordende Spielwelt zu verschaffen. Diese Liste ist daher von großem Wert für mich und ich bin mit ihr bisher sehr gut gefahren. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## KaiUweMischo (17. Juli 2016)

Ich wüde gerne eines nennen, aber mir fällt kein Bug freies ein.


----------



## KaiUweMischo (17. Juli 2016)

Doch Pong, das haben experten nach Jahre langer arbeit endlich Bugfrei bekommen.Aber es kostete Millionen und etliche Programmierer trieb es in den Suizid bis sie endlich den Ball von der einen auf die andere seite bekahmen.
Drann können sich heutige Akort Sklaven Programmierer mal ein beispiel nehmen in sachen Bugfreiheit.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Juli 2016)

Toll. Pong ist ja auch so mega komplex und mit einer hyper Grafik. Dazu mit maximaler Immersion und Open World vom feinsten. Dazu zig verschiedene Storytwists, zig NPC, mit Handelssystem, zig Features und zig möglichen Enden.

.
.

.
.

.
.


Saudämlicher Vergleich.


----------



## Chronik (9. August 2018)

Liebes PCG-Team,

irgendwie habt ihr die Einstellung so verändert das wenn man auf der Hauptseite (also pcgames.de) die News/Berichte für den PC favoristiert bzw. auswählt das man dann hier landet : http://www.pcgames.de/Spiele-Thema-239104/Specials/Die-besten-PC-Spiele-1158327/,
daher bitte ich um ein FIX!
Danke


----------



## WeeFilly (9. August 2018)

Chronik schrieb:


> Liebes PCG-Team,
> 
> irgendwie habt ihr die Einstellung so verändert das wenn man auf der Hauptseite (also pcgames.de) die News/Berichte für den PC favoristiert bzw. auswählt das man dann hier landet : http://www.pcgames.de/Spiele-Thema-239104/Specials/Die-besten-PC-Spiele-1158327/,
> daher bitte ich um ein FIX!
> Danke



Geht nicht nur Dir so!


----------



## Chronik (9. August 2018)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Geht nicht nur Dir so!



Na da bin ich ja froh ...
Im Forum habs ichs auch schon gemeldet, mal sehen wanns sich hier etwas tut? Ich vermute bis morgen nicht viel, weil halt viele scchon im Feierabend sind!

Naja hauptsache das es, wenigstens bis morgen mittag gefixt ist!


----------



## Drake802 (9. August 2018)

Chronik schrieb:


> Liebes PCG-Team,
> 
> irgendwie habt ihr die Einstellung so verändert das wenn man auf der Hauptseite (also pcgames.de) die News/Berichte für den PC favoristiert bzw. auswählt das man dann hier landet : http://www.pcgames.de/Spiele-Thema-239104/Specials/Die-besten-PC-Spiele-1158327/,
> daher bitte ich um ein FIX!
> Danke



Ich habe mich auch schon gewundert. Im ersten Moment dachte ich PCG hätte das Layout geändert^^


----------



## WeeFilly (9. August 2018)

Sorry, auch Doppelpost...

Irgendwas scheint im Argen.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. August 2018)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Sorry, auch Doppelpost...
> 
> Irgendwas scheint im Argen.



außnahmsweise nicht, zumindest sah ich keinen. 

Weiß nicht wieviele Doppelposts ich heute schon weggemacht hab, werde wahrscheinlich heute Nacht von DPs noch träumen  zum Glück gehts morgen in Urlaub für 2 Wochen, fast komplett ohne Internet und Games, als auch ohne Doppelpost-Invasion


----------



## Chronik (12. August 2018)

Na dann LOX-TT, schönen Urlaub! (btw: ich muss noch eine Woche dann hab ich 2 Woche  ).
Sagt mal es hat sich doch immer noch nicht zu meinen unten genannten Problem getan!


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (13. August 2018)

Hallo,
da gab es definitiv ein Problem. Es sollte jetzt wieder funktionieren – allerdings werden wir in absehbarer Zeit weitere Veränderungen an der Webseitennavigation vornehmen. Sofern ihr trotzdem nach der Umstellung weiter die Filterung nutzen möchtet, könnt ihr dies auch einfach über einen Link machen. 

Manuelle Startseiten-Filterung – einfach Bookmarken. 

http://www.pcgames.de/PC/ 
http://www.pcgames.de/PS/ 
http://www.pcgames.de/Xbox/ 
http://www.pcgames.de/Nintendo/ 
http://www.pcgames.de/Mobile/ 

Viele Grüße


----------



## HeavyM (18. Juni 2019)

Ich weiss bis heute nicht warum alle Half Life 2 so bahnbrechend gewesen sein soll. Ja es war damals ein guter shooter, aber Quake 1 + 2 finde ich bis heute um einiges geiler, Zumal id Software mit diesen beiden Games den echten 3d Shooter erst erfunden haben. ( Doom und Wolfenstein  jetzt mal aussen vor ). Und mit Quake 3 1999 dann den Multiplayershooter im Zuge der Technik die jedem Internet ermöglichte.


----------



## Sheetso (2. Juli 2019)

Ich versteh den "dünnsaft" nicht.... konntet ihr keine Spielenamen unter die Bilder schreiben oder wie? Dieser ganze "Bericht" oder was auch immer das hier sein sollte ist komplett sinnlos.... ich werde einfach nicht schlau daraus, was nun die "besten" spiele sein sollen... zumindest nicht so.... habt ihr während der erstellung der seite schon wieder vergessen was ihr überhaupt schreiben wolltet?


----------

